# Franklin County Monster



## Ohiohills (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone heard of this Franklin County Monster. A friend of mine actually held the rack so I know it's real. Supposedly the ODNR has the rack and is waiting for it to dry so they can score it. They heard about it and verified it was a legal kill then offered to pay to have it shoulder mounted in return for rights to replicate it. I've heard it could make the top 5 highest scoring typical bucks ever taken in Ohio. Anyone good at scoring a buck from a photo?


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a guess 220-230 gross


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

my guess would be 2x or 3x size of his right hand in relation to his left.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You mean this buck?

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=186009&highlight=franklin


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Apparently shot by The Headless Horseman


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Older news from earlier in the season (OCT) Hunter is Ronnie Stevens, and here is a picture with his head, haha.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/whitetail-365/2011/10/buckeye-state-ohio-typical-monster-buck


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I've heard this guy is a real class act. Supposively he has had numerous wildlife violations against him over the years. As for being a top 5 buck, I'm not so sure. The same guy has shot at least 2 bucks that scored 200"+ This one is in the 190" range


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if he has more 200+" ers to his name but he is buddies with the Esker brothers. Never heard of them look them up. They have killed some 200+" ers in the Columbus area. One of the Eskers rented a helicopter to find his buck. It was an article in Field and Stream. They have some exclusive land basically in the city of Columbus in and around Gahanna that holds so big whitetails since they are trapped in an urban environment. Aside from cars these guys are their main predators. And yes you are right about the wildlife violations. I know the Eskers have a few just not sure about him.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

rackman323 said:


> I'm not sure if he has more 200+" ers to his name but he is buddies with the Esker brothers. Never heard of them look them up. They have killed some 200+" ers in the Columbus area. One of the Eskers rented a helicopter to find his buck. It was an article in Field and Stream. They have some exclusive land basically in the city of Columbus in and around Gahanna that holds so big whitetails since they are trapped in an urban environment. Aside from cars these guys are their main predators. And yes you are right about the wildlife violations. I know the Eskers have a few just not sure about him.


Not sure if he has exclusive land, with the charge he put in to get esponged right before he shot this one. You can look him up in the Franklin county court systems website..


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

rackman323 said:


> I'm not sure if he has more 200+" ers to his name but he is buddies with the Esker brothers. .


You're right. I misread the article. I read it as he was one of the esker brothers. Thanks for clearing things up. I know the Esker brothers have gotten in trouble in the past.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow what a monster.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My guess 235-Typical. A giant. 
A slight twist to this: Not all the deer in Columbus are monsters! A few years back, I read in the newspaper that there was a park somewhere within Columbus which had over one hundred deer contained(perhaps within a fenced in area-?-not sure) but anyways they were herded into an enclosure, loaded onto a cattle carrier and trucked to a farm in eastern Stark county-and kept UNDERNEATH a bank barn! under quarantine.(Several died enroute, and most were undersized, diseased, and malnourished. The word where they were being kept got out and they were released one night by animal rights activists! I heard abt it and think I saw one of them from a treestand east of Hartville one evening not long after the illegal release. This deer was scrawny, to say the least-perhaps collie sized- looked like skin stretched over bones and was wobbling along with head down like it was on it's last legs. I'm a little vague on the details now but the point is, those "wonderful people" who released these animals to mingle with the healthy population in the area did a really stupid thing!!


----------

